# Convert User Account to Root In Ubuntu 9.04



## KiranKumar.P (May 1, 2007)

Hi All,
I am using Ubuntu 9.04 with Gnome and KDE 4.3 installed. I wanted to know how to convert my user account to root, so that i dont need to use 'sudo' and Password everytime.

I tried loggin in using root on gnome, it's not happening, it's say root logging in is not possible. KDE i didnt tried actually, but i am sure there also i will get the same error.

I know all the risk of logging in as a root on GUI, but still i wanted to know is it possible to convert my user account to root, so that i dont need to put the password again, i wont get any restrictions while mounting, unmounting, installation and uninstallation and no more sudo command usage.


----------



## getyourkarthick (Nov 24, 2008)

To login as root goto sytem>Administration>Users & Groups>there select root and click unlock and give your password..and then select root and click properties and set a new root password...Now logout and login as root..


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

The other way to run as root through terminal is to type

```
sudo -s
```
then you just need to type exit to leave root.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Wow, what one user does in a paragraph wmorri does in one line. Not even that, one command. *applause*

Those are actually the only two ways I know how to log in as root, so I have nothing left to offer except a smile and I hope it works out


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Another way is:

```
sudo su -
```
*Don't* log in as root for your main session. Only run what you need to as root. root has permission to do pretty much anything, which would let you or anyone else with access to your machine (whether local or remote) to wreck your machine. It's a security risk.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

It's anti-fool-proof. Meaning even an expert can screw something up and never be able to fix it again... well... I don't know about that much.

Either way, you do have a Root Terminal somewhere... that should be just fine for what I think you're doing.


----------



## KiranKumar.P (May 1, 2007)

Hi All,
I knew this command, what i wanted is to login as root session (Gnome/KDE). When I tried to login Gnome session using root ,I am getting Root Login is not allowed. I want to activate this. I know all the risk of login as root. Is there any way to activate this root login.

I wonder when i saw the reply for the same kind of post by one user in another forum, he is trying to accept that he knows all the risk of logging in as root graphical session, still everyone replies him like dont login as root graphically, root session graphical session may lead to severe damage, still no body replying the actual solution.

Here also i got the same solution. Please dont tell me to use terminal root login again, I want to know how to activate the graphical login of Root in Ubuntu 9.04 (for both Gnome & KDE)

Thanks in advance...


----------



## getyourkarthick (Nov 24, 2008)

Login as root and making changes may cause serious troubles,But i tell you the way to enable root account,

Goto Terminal and type the following:
sudo passwd root
it will ask for a password enter your password thats it.Now logout and login as root..

To disable root account execute this command:
sudo usermod -p '!' root


----------



## KiranKumar.P (May 1, 2007)

Hi Karthik,
This command is for changing the Root Password right? I know the root password. Still i tried and put a new password. Now also while trying to login, it says 'Root logins are not allowed" in a message box.

Any other way...???


----------



## getyourkarthick (Nov 24, 2008)

System > Administration > Login Window

Under "Security" tab check the box beside the line "Allow local system administrator login"


----------



## KiranKumar.P (May 1, 2007)

Hi Karthik,
Finally accomplished the root login graphically. Thanks dude


----------



## getyourkarthick (Nov 24, 2008)

Glad it worked.


----------

